# My new setup in Scotland.



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

All equipment shipped over from Malta and set up in a rather more cramped area. On the right is the wife's setup! And if I continue to brew inferior coffee with my setup than that of my wife's, then I'll be seriously considering their continued life at this house!!! I don't really mean that but I'm still struggling to get a decent brew.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Morning, great looking set up you have there. I'm just getting used to my set up. Have you had the Silvia long? Where in Scotland you at? I'm from Glasgow myself.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Deansie26 said:


> Morning, great looking set up you have there. I'm just getting used to my set up. Have you had the Silvia long? Where in Scotland you at? I'm from Glasgow myself.


We are in Helensburgh, not too far from Glasgow. I previously bought everything new last August, shipped to Malta!!

Our plans changed a bit so shipped it back to our newly bought house in Helensburgh.

coffee beans on order and I'm hoping my efforts produce better results than before. Now using Volvic and would like to fit a PID, but Auber's are pricey.

i suppose I need to adjust the OPV a bit? I'll have to read up about that though.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Helensburgh is a nice place, that's a fair travelled coffee machine Nick. I obviously couldn't advise you on issues but I have found youtube videos very helpful. Especially the temperature sittings ones.


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

That's a stellar setup, am I correct to say that's the rancilio rocky grinder?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Farravi said:


> That's a stellar setup, am I correct to say that's the rancilio rocky grinder?


not quite, its an eureka mignon


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

Coffeechap - Happy to stand corrected


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Very nice indeed. Can I ask where you got the stainless steel drawers from? I assume this is a double unit rather than two single drawers side by side. Are they two knock-out drawers? or is one a utility draw for keeping "stuff" in?

Cheers


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

The one I have which looks exactly the same has 1 x utility and the other is a knock off box with a wooden knock bar. I can't recall whom I bought it from.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

RDC8 said:


> Very nice indeed. Can I ask where you got the stainless steel drawers from? I assume this is a double unit rather than two single drawers side by side. Are they two knock-out drawers? or is one a utility draw for keeping "stuff" in?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, Farravi is right. It's a Rancillio base. Good and sturdy. One side has a solid wood knock bar which is removable. And the othe is very useful utility.

edit......sorry. Twas coffeechap who spotted the Eureka Mignon.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> not quite, its an eureka mignon


Whoops, don't know how to 'mention' you. But thanks.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey Nicolasj

nice set up very similar to mine, I am thinking of a Eureka grinder, is it a good match with Ms Silvia

cheers

Big Pete a fellow Scot


----------



## Squill (Mar 8, 2018)

Wow, very Jealous!


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Big Pete said:


> Hey Nicolasj
> 
> nice set up very similar to mine, I am thinking of a Eureka grinder, is it a good match with Ms Silvia
> 
> ...


Hi Big Pete, yes the Eurika Grinder is an excellent partner to the Ms Silvia. Have a look at various reviews.

Definitely recommend it. Cheers


----------

